# Where to find these?



## DopplerMel2000 (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anyone know where to find these types of containers to make enclosures with? Would love to see more examples of whatever these are. I really like the look of them and I'm always looking for something to make enclosures out of myself.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheeseball containers.


----------



## LAME (Sep 29, 2014)

+1 on cheeseball container.

also could use the large pickle jars, they come in glass or plastic


----------



## JP77 (Sep 29, 2014)

Cheeseball and pretzel containers since I prefer plastic over glass for enclosures.


----------



## Mikael_29 (Sep 30, 2014)

There is a site called www.bugzarre.co.uk that has things like that.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Sep 30, 2014)

NEVER use glass containers ventilation is terrible and mantids barely can grip it. I also recommend a bulk candy container like the ones you can purchase at most bulk retailers. They are usually a box shape with a snap on lid, the softer plastic is easy to cut and glue mesh panels on the sides and lid for a great enclosure!


----------



## DopplerMel2000 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you all for the great suggestions!


----------



## sschind (Oct 19, 2014)

If you are not real concerned about the remains of a paper label sometimes you can get jars like that from restaurants. Check with Subway as I am sure they buy their peppers and pickles and such in gallon jars. I go through olives and yellow peppers like crazy so I buy them in clear plastic gallon jars from a local restaurant supply house that sells to the public. Depending on the brand and the type of adhesive they use sometimes the label comes off fairly easily if you soak it in hot water. A great way to get glue residue off a jar without solvents that may dissolve the plastic is to take duct tape and use the sticky side to stick to the residue and them pull it off.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 24, 2014)

MantisPlace sells the containers already setup for mantises, lots of various sizes/shapes.

Someone else gave the original link to a company, Neatly Smart, that sells the old style candy/gumball plastic containers (and much more). Here is a direct link to the small container and the large container - they cost only a few bucks each and $5 shipping. This container seems to be a standard one in the hobby besides the deli cups. Of course you have to diy to get them mantis ready.

I know lately my local Dollar Tree has had 32 ounce deli containers (3 for $1), round 2 quart, and round 3 quart containers (and more) - all for $1 and they work great depending on size needs. I've been using them for my fruit fly cultures and mantis ooth incubating containers.

Or as mentioned by others above any empty plastic food container is great. My most recent habitat is made from a plastic file folder box. Doesn't really matter if it is transparent, frosted, colored, etc - as you'll cut holes into anyway for mesh screen.

You'll be amazed at what you can find walking around at a grocery or department store looking at the stuff for sale simply as it's use as a mantis home.


----------

